# GTO + SCer + ?



## GoatFanMan (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello,
I've been looking into buying a used GTO and am greatly considering it within a year or so. I'm looking into the 05 400 HP 6.0L. My only drawback is with all that power, the weight makes it just a little bit quicker then lets say ... a ford contour with an escape engine in it (yes, the ford platform swaps 3.0L v6's out of escapes and tauruses and runs 14 second quarters ... sad but true) with that being said, the gto would need to be a little bit quicker just to make myself feel better. I'm not looking to go crazy crazy and word everything, just a small supercharger or something. So this leads to the question:

With the maggie SCer, is it necessary to change anything else? I know it would be recommended to change headers, and exhaust ... but is it necessary? theres another $1,000-$2,000 in parts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GoatFanMan said:


> Hello,
> I've been looking into buying a used GTO and am greatly considering it within a year or so. I'm looking into the 05 400 HP 6.0L. My only drawback is with all that power, the weight makes it just a little bit quicker then lets say ... a ford contour with an escape engine in it (yes, the ford platform swaps 3.0L v6's out of escapes and tauruses and runs 14 second quarters ... sad but true) with that being said, the gto would need to be a little bit quicker just to make myself feel better. I'm not looking to go crazy crazy and word everything, just a small supercharger or something. So this leads to the question:
> 
> With the maggie SCer, is it necessary to change anything else? I know it would be recommended to change headers, and exhaust ... but is it necessary? theres another $1,000-$2,000 in parts. Thanks in advance.


Just do a search and you will find GTO's in the 12's


----------



## GoatFanMan (Aug 15, 2006)

i know, i've seen them in the 12's but still ... a ford contour in the 13's scares me ... this isn't related to my question, was just trying to help people understand why I have set my own goal.

so back on track, i'm looking for a little performance. like i said, nothing crazy 
crazy i don't want to go supercharger, than headers, exhaust, cam, heads etc. etc... right there would be another $2500+ I'm just looking for a one time, quick fix ... bump me up to 500-550 rwhp. So back to my initial question, is anything else going to be mandatory to change with the SCer? 

I'd have it tuned, thats not the question. I want to know if I'll blow the engine over time because of too much exhaust leading to too much backpressure? Will other things be affected adversely if not changed? Thanks.


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

GoatFanMan said:


> i know, i've seen them in the 12's but still ... a ford contour in the 13's scares me ... this isn't related to my question, was just trying to help people understand why I have set my own goal.
> 
> so back on track, i'm looking for a little performance. like i said, nothing crazy
> crazy i don't want to go supercharger, than headers, exhaust, cam, heads etc. etc... right there would be another $2500+ I'm just looking for a one time, quick fix ... bump me up to 500-550 rwhp. So back to my initial question, is anything else going to be mandatory to change with the SCer?
> ...



GoatFanMan, if your two final choices come down between a Ford Contour and a Goat, I think 99.9% of the people on this board are gonna tell you to go with the Goat, including myself. Front wheel drive 6 banger ford or 6litre V8 rear wheel drive goat, its science, go with the goat. Seriously, ford contour?


----------



## GoatFanMan (Aug 15, 2006)

lol i must have wrote something the wrong way here ... :willy: 

-I have 99% full intentions on buying a GTO within the next year.
-I want it to be faster than a stock one, because of the fact (my point on the contour thing, was that the 6 banger was close on the 1/4 and i wanted to make sure my 20-30,000 investment was going to be fast ...)

Which leads me to my question, inwhich no one has answered yet. Is it mandatory for the other items to be placed on this engine or no? I've only dealt with ford duratecs and don't know that much about superchargers and what not on the pontiac/chevy platform. 

Thanks


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh boy, good luck- brace yourself for a slew of close mindedness .

To answer your question, no, you don't *have* to do anything else in addition to any of the SC kits, but doing other mods will only make it that much better. I have a Procharger P1 kit on my 05 and it did 474 to the wheels with just the kit bolted up as-is. I have since added alky injection and smaller pulley (10 psi vs. 7) and put 547 down through the stock manifolds, cats, exhaust, etc. with a poor tune. I am waiting on my headers, fuel pump and a few other things and I'll be getting it retuned- I am hoping it will make upper 5's at that point.
Joe


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Oh boy, good luck- brace yourself for a slew of close mindedness .
> 
> To answer your question, no, you don't *have* to do anything else in addition to any of the SC kits, but doing other mods will only make it that much better. I have a Procharger P1 kit on my 05 and it did 474 to the wheels with just the kit bolted up as-is. I have since added alky injection and smaller pulley (10 psi vs. 7) and put 547 down through the stock manifolds, cats, exhaust, etc. with a poor tune. I am waiting on my headers, fuel pump and a few other things and I'll be getting it retuned- I am hoping it will make upper 5's at that point.
> Joe


There ya go, Kwiktsi just said it.:agree


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

GoatFanMan said:


> lol i must have wrote something the wrong way here ... :willy:
> 
> -I have 99% full intentions on buying a GTO within the next year.
> -I want it to be faster than a stock one, because of the fact (my point on the contour thing, was that the 6 banger was close on the 1/4 and i wanted to make sure my 20-30,000 investment was going to be fast ...)
> ...


If you're running the LS2 I'd go with the ProCharger SC........the maggies have a belt throwing issue. LS1's seem OK but my LS2 is now having belt issues after six months of service. JMO..........based on experience.

JET


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ah, even '04 goats are better than 1 second quicker. that's 10 car lengths in the quarter. you call that close? cam, headers, tune, DRs, true cold air intake will put you at 500 HP and a low 12 second quarter (if you think you can drive). is 15-20 car lengths enough?


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

dude, go with what u know, put a SC'er on the contour.....problem solved...................Your Welcome :cheers


----------

